# Why is my Betta spitting out his food?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a Betta yesterday and i fed him today. I fed him "BettaMin Tropical Medley". He ate some of it but for most part, he would chew it up then spit it out. He would do that till the pieces were to small for him to eat. I gave him some blood worms for a snack and he ate those right up. Then for dinner he did the same thing with the flakes.

Is he just getting used to the new food or should i try a different type of food?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

It is perfectly normal for a betta to spit out his food, as they will often eat the smaller pieces. This most likely means the food is too big for his mouth so you can either A: crush it into smaller bits B:soak them in water or C: soak them in garlic juice which I hear makes Bettas go crazy for them. Hope I helped!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

Aven said:


> It is perfectly normal for a betta to spit out his food, as they will often eat the smaller pieces. This most likely means the food is too big for his mouth so you can either A: crush it into smaller bits B:soak them in water or C: soak them in garlic juice which I hear makes Bettas go crazy for them. Hope I helped!


+1, this answere says it all. the food is usually to big so they just bite off tiny pieces of it, adn then attack it again and again till its gone.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Agreed. Also, new bettas can take up to a week to eat. It depends on when they were last fed at the pet store, too. But definitely do crush the pellets up into smaller pieces. Good luck!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I will definitely try that next time!


----------

